# MWC Watches



## GloriaRedStang

Anyone know anything about MWC? Military Watch Company apparently supplying to the UK?

They make some nice, sterile ETA 2824 divers, out of Switzerland evidently.

I'd like to know thoughts, reputation, fit and finish, the usual.

Aloha.


----------



## Viper

Contrary to what they advertise, MWC watches are* not *issued to British forces. Basically, they're copies, clones, knockoffs. CWC's are currently MoD specified issue watches. Those MWC's are just cheaper imitations. The bulk of MWC's models are Chinese made and assembled, some with inexpensive Miyota movements and others with Swiss components. They also sell a re-badged Traser P5900 the last time I checked. If I were you, I'd save up a bit more and buy a real CWC Royal Navy Diver instead of the MWC copy. They may look like British military watches, but don't be fooled. MWC misleads the public into thinking that their watches are military issue when they really aren't.

By the way, here are a couple of pics of a sterile G10 clone that they "supposedly" made for a South African contract. MWC labels it as their G10ZA model. Check out the tiny movement!!

Pics borrowed from Silver Hawk:


----------



## lysanderxiii

In addition, they are over priced.

There are various makes out ther that can supply a Chinese watch with a better movements for a lower price.

One of their mechanical dive watches (with an ETA movement) goes for 350 pounds, that same watch (probably cased up by the same people in Hong Kong) can be had on ebay for around 120 depending on the exchange rate (not including VAT.)


----------



## Viper

What I find hilarious is MWC's disclaimer (as posted on their site):

*Notice of Disassociation: MWC is in no way connected to CWC aka Cabot Company Ltd which is owned by Silverman's in London. In order to avoid confusion which is undesirable for both parties all versions of this watch shipped in the UK and Irish Republic will not bear the name MWC in a circle. In all other respects they will be identical to the watch pictured.*










They go through all the trouble to copy the Cabot Watch Company's logo, use the MoD specified "T" logo (to make believe like there's real tritium on the hands and markers) and make claims of supplying watches to UK forces and other "export" contracts without producing any proof and now they say they want to avoid undesirable confusion? What a joke.

If they want to make an homage to British military watches, then they should at least have the decency to design their own unique logo and quit misleading the public.


----------



## Crusader

I agree. MWC are not issued AFAIK, and for non-issued versions of issue watches, there are much better sources, like www.timefactors.com (higher specs at lower prices than Silverman's/CWC), or Traser/H3.


----------



## GloriaRedStang

Forewarned is fore armed, I guess.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lysanderxiii

Viper said:


> What I find hilarious is MWC's disclaimer (as posted on their site):
> 
> *Notice of Disassociation: MWC is in no way connected to CWC aka Cabot Company Ltd which is owned by Silverman's in London. In order to avoid confusion which is undesirable for both parties all versions of this watch shipped in the UK and Irish Republic will not bear the name MWC in a circle. In all other respects they will be identical to the watch pictured.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They go through all the trouble to copy the Cabot Watch Company's logo, use the MoD specified "T" logo (to make believe like there's real tritium on the hands and markers) and make claims of supplying watches to UK forces and other "export" contracts without producing any proof and now they say they want to avoid undesirable confusion? What a joke.
> 
> If they want to make an homage to British military watches, then they should at least have the decency to design their own unique logo and quit misleading the public.


There is a reason for that disclaimer.

When they first started their logo was "MWC" in an oval the same size and proportions as the "CWC" logo, CWC sued them, and made them change their logo to the new logo <MWC>.

That disclaimer is part of that settlement.


----------



## franco68

theres a website www.telford-services.com/ they supply the services they have traser and mwc on special offer seem real to me can any one give some advice i want either traser or mwc but not sure been browisng on the web there are best priced thanks franco


----------



## HappyJack

I've just bought a black PVD MWC quartz special forces divers watch - 69 pounds on ebay, brand new. Whether or not a knock-off of CWC, that's not bad pricing. It has fixed lug pins which is important to me, a NATO nylon strap and is accurate. It's not leaked in the pool but I've not taken it diving. The quality seems reasonable though the bezel, to my irritation, is half a click misaligned. Luminosity is ggod enough to be able to read it 6 hours into the night, though I would prefer to slightly smaller hour markers, which overlap almost to the adjacent minute markers.
All in all, I'd probably prefer the "genuine" CWC article but not at four times the price 299 GBP vs 69 for mine.


----------



## Crusader

There are also the excellent-quality watches from www.timefactors.com, with specs surpassing, and prices below, the CWC models.


----------



## aliasrichmond

All you need to know about MWC

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9478

In short...avoid


----------



## Doug507

aliasrichmond said:


> All you need to know about MWC
> 
> http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9478
> 
> In short...avoid


Ditto. MWC = pure crap.


----------



## Guest

I purchased the MWC G10BH 2007 Spec via Telford Services UK in Dec 2006, which was held still boxed as a present for my Son prior to him entering basic training with the RAF, which he did in March 2007. Unfortunately after 3 weeks of use the second hand/indicator fell off (an obviously manufacturing fault). I immediately arranged a Warranty Return via Telford Services at an additional cost to me of £15 in April 2007. As I was eager for my son to get his watch back as soon as possible I chased Telford Services for update on replacement/return regularly, but did not receive any response, until I was forced to contact MWC direct to intervene in June 2007. I was told at this point that, despite Telford Services their Premier UK Dealer offering a full Manufacturers Warranty, this was not MWC's business. I finally won a County Court Small Claims Judgment against Telford Services in Nov 2007, which they have chosen to ignore. I wrote to MWC MD/CEO in Feb 2008 with the full details of my warranty return claim, and followed up with email in Apr 2008 - with no reply - one year after last seeing my watch. To date I have no watch or money back.

ONLY BUY A WATCH FROM THESE PEOPLE IF YOU CAN AFFORD TO THROW IT AWAY WHEN IT BREAKS DOWN.

PS. My Son Passed-Out of basic in Aug 2007 with a CWC G10 on his wrist, which continues to perform well through his service in the RAF Regiment.

Ian Larder - Lincolnshire UK 19/06/2008


----------



## Janne

Viper said:


> Check out the tiny movement!!
> Pics borrowed from Silver Hawk:


THIs IS A NEW FORM OF SCHOCK PROTECTION!!!! :-d:-d


----------



## zippofan

I bought an MWC G10 style for my older son after I noticed him eyeing up my CWC. He likes mil style watches and has a few that I got him, including a Marathon sterile Navigator, an Orient auto, Timex's, Citizens, Casios and some other quartzies (yes he has his own watch box  :-d). So I bid 40 bucks and won one off the Bay. He wears it quite a bit and hasn't had any trouble so far, though it is far cry from the CWC. The build quality just isn't comparable, though for a boy's beater watch it is ok for 40 bucks. Time will tell if it will hold up to the abuse a young teenager can give it though.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## aliasrichmond

This pic always cracks me up LOL...


----------



## Dave I

franco68 said:


> theres A Website www.telford-services.com/ They Supply The Services They Have Traser And Mwc On Special Offer Seem Real To Me Can Any One Give Some Advice I Want Either Traser Or Mwc But Not Sure Been Browisng On The Web There Are Best Priced Thanks Franco


*dont!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ecalzo

i don't like it so much...
:-(


----------



## HappyJack

Hate to be a party pooper, but as the owner of an MWC quartz "SBS diver" which cost me the princely sum of 69 GBP, I'm pretty happy with it. It seems fairly solidly built, looks good, doesn't leak in the shower or the swimming pool, keeps excellent time and has a good lume which lasts through the night. The only complaint I have is that the bzel markers are half a minute/click misaligned. I certainly don't feel embarrassed to wear it and in fact alternate it with my Revue Thommen chronograph. I have no connection with MWC, and have had a number of CWC watches in the past (issued to me when a Royal Navy Navigator and Diving officer). In fact, I have two CWC watches - both are currently sitting u/s in my sock drawer.


----------



## aliasrichmond

HappyJack said:


> Hate to be a party pooper, but as the owner of an MWC quartz "SBS diver" which cost me the princely sum of 69 GBP, I'm pretty happy with it. It seems fairly solidly built, looks good, doesn't leak in the shower or the swimming pool, keeps excellent time and has a good lume which lasts through the night. The only complaint I have is that the bzel markers are half a minute/click misaligned. I certainly don't feel embarrassed to wear it and in fact alternate it with my Revue Thommen chronograph. I have no connection with MWC, and have had a number of CWC watches in the past (issued to me when a Royal Navy Navigator and Diving officer). In fact, I have two CWC watches - both are currently sitting u/s in my sock drawer.


Hate to party poop a party pooper, but you were stitched up mate, you can get the same watch for a 3rd of the price £33.00GBP
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/British-Satin...hZ007QQcategoryZ31387QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

or PVD for another fiver
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/British-SBS-P...hZ008QQcategoryZ31387QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goldie'sdad

I have to open the caseback to see if I have fallen prey. Don't think so.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## malbino

Thanks so much I was about to buy one as I've been hunting for a miltary watch simply as i like the look and they are reasonablt priced..I came across this website and have looked at some watches on Westcoast web site... i stumbled on MWC and thought i'd check.. looks like I ve saved my money and being made a fool of. 
Many thanks


----------



## HappyJack

Hi - I have had an MWC SBS PVD Diver for several months. I bought it as a replacement for my Revue Thommen, when that sprung a leak. It's my beater and I've used it for sailing and swimming, and never had a problem with it. I have two complaints:

The bezel is about half a click misaligned - not a problem that's unique to the cheaper end of the market, unfortunately - I've seen posts from owners of much more expensive watches, complaining about the same thing.
The other thing, which is more a design shortcoming, although again also seen on much more expensive watches, such as the Sinn x57 series, is that the bezel markers are missing adjacent to the 10 minute numbers and to the 12 marker - which makes it a little harder to read the elapsed time at a glance. Neither are hanging offences.

It's never been opened but, next time I'm at the watchmakers, I'll get Max to open the watch and see what's inside.


----------



## usc1

Doug507 said:


> Ditto. MWC = pure crap.


There is a big thread on MWR as well. Not one person stated a positive experience with the watch company.

"MWC = pure crap" is a nice way to put it! :-d


----------



## ecalzo

usc1 said:


> There is a big thread on MWR as well. Not one person stated a positive experience with the watch company.


sorry but i have to agree...
i owned two MWC.. a G10 and a W10 but they are only good to use in working space on heavy duty works because if they will fall during the operation you won't cry for them...
:think:


----------



## Felix Petersen

GloriaRedStang said:


> Anyone know anything about MWC? Military Watch Company apparently supplying to the UK?
> 
> They make some nice, sterile ETA 2824 divers, out of Switzerland evidently.
> 
> I'd like to know thoughts, reputation, fit and finish, the usual.
> 
> Aloha.


I was curious about this and have seen postings about MWC being a UK contractor so I thought I would phone and ask. I called the Swiss number and got someone who spoke in German but said "no English" I went to the web and found a US MWC site so called them and spoke to Clinton Baines and he said what is your email I will send you something. I waited a day and got the email below so i guess that makes it pretty clear cut.

From: *MWC Watch Company / MWC Uhren Gesellschaft* <[email protected]>
Date: 2009/11/22
Subject: MWC Sales in UK
To: [email protected]

Dear Felix,

I can confirm that we do not solicit UK military contracts nor make any
reference to any contractual arrangements elsewhere. I can confirm that we do not currently hold a UK MOD contract and although we have supplied UK anti terrorist units we do not promote this point or use such sales to gain business. If any MWC employee has informed you otherwise please let us know.

We are a general supplier not just to the military but also to police
forces, mining companies, salvage units and oil and gas exploration firms
as well as film companies and various government agencies but I wish to
confirm for the sake of clarification that we do not specifically target
the UK for business any more than any other location because we are not UK based. To the best of my knowledge UK military contacts are currently held by Pulsar, CWC and Seiko.

Regarding the watch in the URL on the forum you referred to it might have
what appears to be a UK case back but is not ours and we have never made a quartz version of that model.

If I can be of further help please let me know.

Best Regards
Clinton Baines

--
Military Watch Company
80 Broad Street
New York City,
NY 10004
United States

Tel: 1-917-338-9657 or 1-646-340-4924
Fax: 1-888-895-7599


----------



## Hummeer

GloriaRedStang said:


> Anyone know anything about MWC? Military Watch Company apparently supplying to the UK?
> 
> They make some nice, sterile ETA 2824 divers, out of Switzerland evidently.
> 
> I'd like to know thoughts, reputation, fit and finish, the usual.
> 
> Aloha.


Reputation not the best and below average quality from using parts from China with claims of being ´Swiss Made`, exchanges or refunds IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## GatorJ

Hummeer said:


> Reputation not the best and below average quality from using parts from China with claims of being ´Swiss Made`, exchanges or refunds IMPOSSIBLE!


You realize you are responding to a 4.5 year old post?


----------



## Hummeer

aliasrichmond said:


> hate to party poop a party pooper, but you were stitched up mate, you can get the same watch for a 3rd of the price £33.00gbp
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/british-satin...hz007qqcategoryz31387qqtczphotoqqcmdzviewitem
> 
> or pvd for another fiver
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/british-sbs-p...hz008qqcategoryz31387qqtczphotoqqcmdzviewitem


for late viewers-mwc are assembled in zurich from parts imported from china. Mwc claims there are ´fakes` available but this is not likely.


----------



## SunrayUK

I've just taken my MWC Divers Watch (MWC PVD Military Divers Watch with GTLS Tritium Illumination) diving.... after a 30 minute dive to only 20m when I surfaced I saw that water had penetrated it and, although not full of water, was 'clouded' with mist and droplets. 

I'm trying to send it back to MWC now and will report back on their repair / replace efforts.

The strap (apparently standard NATO), broke in week 1 - it's not a NATO strap, just a poor copy. The original CWC Divers watch suddenly looks good, though it doesn't have the tritium light sources the MWC watch does.


----------



## salimoneus

At least MWC uses a company name and initials that are clearly different from CWC, unlike Combat Watch Company who puts CWC on their watches. In one case you have the opportunity to do a quick search and learn all you need to know, in the other case it's completely deceitful.


----------



## outatime

MWC is deceitful as well. Their web site states that they are a leading supplier to not just the military, but other government agencies.
They even have a warning on their site "*







" LOL!!! *So I guess my Marathon GSAR is an overpriced imitation. Gee why don't I feel ripped off.
I believe that the *MWC* logo is a ripoff of *M*arathon *W*atch *C*ompany.

The ebay seller of these watches has a very misleading ad.

There is another company to look out for. They sell a so called "The Vietnam Watch." They even have an endorsement from a customer *"I wore this watch in Nam" *Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Desert

outatime said:


> MWC is deceitful as well. Their web site states that they are a leading supplier to not just the military, but other government agencies.
> They even have a warning on their site "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " LOL!!! *So I guess my Marathon GSAR is an overpriced imitation. Gee why don't I feel ripped off.
> I believe that the *MWC* logo is a ripoff of *M*arathon *W*atch *C*ompany.
> 
> The ebay seller of these watches has a very misleading ad.
> 
> There is another company to look out for. They sell a so called "The Vietnam Watch." They even have an endorsement from a customer *"I wore this watch in Nam" *Nothing could be further from the truth.


MWC beat CWC for dead. Just because CWC watches are Military issued represents nothing regarding the CWC's integrity. In fact I would question Military issued gear even more so, given the poor track records governments have for looking after their troops. Apart from the 'Swiss Made' stamping on the CWC dial the MWC is a far superior watch, given its screw down crown and caseback vs CWC push on for both and MWC's proven durable and reliable Ronda 715Li movement with a ten year battery life vs CWC's 3-4yrs, and MCW's 100m WR vs CWC ancient 50m WR. MWC's contemporary case diameter of 40mm vs CWC's ancient 38mm; and hardened mineral scratch resistant glass vs CWC's plexi (plastic) glass. MWC's tritium tubes vs CWC standard paint on lume. MWC's case is also made in Germany and the wathces parts are sourced from Switzerland and Germany suppliers. I brought mine direct from Zurich Switzerland as well. MWC have improved on other manufacturers like CWC, copies or not. The CWC is like camparing the British Rolls Royce to a German Mercedes Benz, massaged with allot of pompus Royal tradition, but lacking in superior German technology and precision manufacturing technique. These facts speak for themselves with regard to which one is the more superior watch.

Highest Spec G10 currently available, and its a MWC G10 MKV 100m WR, with tritium lume (Based on an original Vietnam era dial design American Military Specification Number: US MIL-W-46374F, which was worn in Nam, but this model of course was not actually worn in 'Nam'). Model illustrates MCW's welcomed innovations in mixing classic design with high-tech know how. BTW Americans' are not permitted to import this item into their country due to commercial regulations.








MWC's G10 100m WWII European Design. Has same specs as the MKV minus tritium lume. Another far superior watch to the CWC G10, with screw crown and case back, 10 year battery life, 100m WR and hardended scratch resistant mineral glass.


----------



## Quartersawn

Desert said:


> MWC beat CWC for dead. Just because CWC watches are Military issued represents nothing regarding the CWC's integrity. In fact I would question Military issued gear even more so, given the poor track records governments have for looking after their troops. Apart from the 'Swiss Made' stamping on the CWC dial the MWC is a far superior watch, given its screw down crown and caseback vs CWC push on for both and MWC's proven durable and reliable Ronda 715Li movement with a ten year battery life vs CWC's 3-4yrs, and MCW's 100m WR vs CWC ancient 50m WR....


The post you are answering is 2 years old. MWC's bad reputation goes back much further though.

Do you work for MWC?

They have a reputation for shill sites and misleading marketing and you sure do seem to go the extra mile to convince everyone that a cheap Chinese watch is better than the Swiss made genuine article.


----------

